

Ask HN: Best User Registration & Password Management Package - wadew

My site has been evolving for several years now, and I'm currently using some open source forum software (punbb) to handle all the user registration &#38; management.<p>While this works fine and well for the moment, punbb is nothing extraordinary (lightweight and fast, for sure though) but the password management &#38; registration process it offers users is clunky at best. The signup process works about as well as any other registration process out of last century. I am implementing some more advanced features and want to streamline the feel of the page instead of leaving user&#38;password management up to punBB.<p>I have done some research and there are plenty of options between open source projects, or going the Clickpass route... but what is the easiest way to handle this part of the process?<p>All these startups I read about on HN... are they really all coding it themselves? I think I can find better things to do with my time than rehash user registraiton...
======
dshah
Very timely. I had the exact same question (need to implement some sort of
simple user management system for <http://grader.com>).

I looked at ClickPass a little while ago, but thought they had merged with
someone else and wasn't sure if they're still pursuing this particular idea.
Need to revisit.

Meanwhile, I'm likely going to do something I'm guessing most others do: Just
stub-in something simple until I find an existing library/framework that does
what I need.

------
wadew
Got something stub-in simple right now. Doing the leg work on the existing
library frameworks... but it seems like this problem has been solved atleast
100,000 times already.

